# Labs first season



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

This will be my Choc. labs first season. He will be 8 1/2 months old when early goose season opens but I am concerned about bringing him with in case I cripple a goose. I dont want the goose to fight back and spook the dog. So what do you guys think. Should I take him goose hunting or should I start him on Doves and than Ducks and move his way up to geese. Thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Stake him down, if it's a cripple don't sent him, if the goose hits the ground dead let him make the retrieve, just don't leave him home, he won't learn anything sitting home


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe it is far better to avoid both Dove and Geese for a young dogs first season. I know you are excited but the risks of putting the dog on either of these birds far out weigh any benefits.

Wait for those early season bluewings, they are perfect.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

For some dogs you could add pheasants to that list. A lightly hit rooster can spur a young pup enough so that dog will refuse to retrieve.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

If your dog has retrieved shot flyers already, geese really get the predator/prey drive kicking.
My young dog was born May 4 and was retrieving shot flyers up until the season started on Sept. 1.
On Sept 5, which makes him four months old, he retrieved a crippled goose in an alfalfa field. I have a pic of him in action but unfortunately don't know how to post it. The bird was about as big as him. Blood all over his face.
Read your dog. If you think he can handle it, go for it. If not, ease into it.
It is all about the prep. you have put into him. Do you think he is ready?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Do I think he's ready? I think so but I would hate to be wrong. He's 71 lbs. right now so he has some size to him but what BROWNDOG said really made sense. He's not going to learn a thing sitting at home.

Goldeneye, what are the risks of putting a young dog on doves.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hunt the dog a 71 pound lab will be able to handle a wounded goose.

The biggest thing to worry about is exposure to too much gun fire I like to hunt young dogs with only one other guy and let him do the shooting until I'm sure the dog has made the connection between the sound and birds.

Don't go with a bunch of friends until the dog understands whats going on its a good way to make adog gunshy.



> Goldeneye, what are the risks of putting a young dog on doves.


Theres nothing meaner than a wounded dove :lol: except maybe a wounded butterfly :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't fall into the common trap of rushing your dog. At 8.5 months, your pup can hardly have even begun training (presuming you're following a program) and is most likely nowhere near mature enough to hunt yet. Remember hunting is not where you train a dog, it's where a dog puts it's training to it's ultimate use. Just FYI my dog's first actual season are when they are around 18 months old and fully trained.

That being said a couple very carefully controlled hunts where you ONLY handle the dog (have someone else do the shooting, so all your attention is on your dog) can be beneficial for both you as a handler and in developing drive and desire in your dog. A shooting preserve is ideal for these hunts.

I don't do this until after Force Fetch & Collar Conditioning are completed, the pup is doing double marks of 100+ yards, and has it's whistle commands down pat. I've found This is usually at 10-12 months old.

If the answer to any of these questions is no, then your dog is not ready for it's first season:

Is your dog's OB rock solid?
Is it steady, both to wing & shot?
Does it complete the retrieve and deliver the bird to hand?
Has it matured to a level where it will sit quietly for long periods of time?
When it gets excited, does it listen to & respond to commands?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would hunt the dog all fall before you worry about finishing him, if you even intend to go that far.

Nothing is more valuable to a dog than hunting experience, you get him bird crazy and you can train him to do anything else with less trouble because his desire and confidence will be way up by the end of the season.

That increase in desire and confidence combined with the fact that he will be 6 months older will help him bouce back from the stress of FF if you decide to do it. With most well bred retrievers FF is optional anyway.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

KYUSS, Im sure u r chomping at the bit to get the young dog out in the field, I know the feeling, but I would recommend starting him on smaller game such as ducks or doves. Geese can be very intimidating to a dog at first, especially at 8 months.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Risks for putting a young dog on doves:

1. They are small and easy to swallow whole.
2. They lose feathers very easily leading to chewing, chomping, playing etc.
3. They are hard to find either by sight or scent so they often decrease a dogs confidence in his marking.

4.They are often hunted over a LOT of shooting. Not good for a youngster on his first hunt.

5. They are often hunted with birds coming from all over, many missed shots and a lot of confusion. This can lead to a bewildered dog, lack of good marking oppurtunities and a situation where OB is hard to keep control of.

The fact that they are hunted early in warm weather when a dog will have a big tongue just increases the risk. Mouth habits are always harder to see and enforce when the dog is hot.

Pheasants are also not good choice for a first bird. However, this season is later and the dog often has a lot more exp. with birds by the time he sees them.

Also, I disagree with the comments about a dog learning nothing by staying home. I feel there is very little to gain and everthing to lose by hunting a dog too early. I prefer to have FF, SOLID OB with CC and a ton of birds (in training) before the dog is ever brought on a hunt. This usually means it is the dogs second season before being brought to the field.

Best of luck with the new pup, whenever your first hunt happens!!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Good stuff guys, thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good post Goldeneye :beer:

I agree 100% , and didn't really think about it.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good post GoldenEYE. I agree and disagree as well. It depends on the situation. I have a 6 year old female that made her first trip to ND at 6 monthes but it was a very controlled situation 3 guys hunting a small pond, or more like 2 guys shooting and me handleing the dog, this dog had had birds shot over, was not force broke (at the time)was very biddable and had alot of drive and I thought she could handle it. She retrieved 40 birds that first trip had to throw some rocks but I never had to put my waders on :lol: ..Next trip Two weeks later I had a dog that had went from a puppy to a dog that was scanning the sky for birds, wasn't steady and still had to throw some rocks but she knew what she was born to do. Would I have taken her on a goose hunt "NO" but I'm glad I took her that first year duck hunting, I'll never forget it and I don't think she has either.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

I wouldn't be worried about it...a 70 pound dog should be able to handle a wounded goose...my 65 pound female handles them with ease...


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Why not just wait a couple of weeks and start him on ducks and build the dogs confidence. An 70 pound lab should have no problem with a goose.
But if somthing does go wrong, your going to have a mess. I start my labs on Hen pheasents on a game farm.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A lot of the decision depends on the individual dog some dogs are real agressive and will not have any problems at all. SOme are more timid and unsure of themselves and that situation does require some caution.

Only you know your dogs personality.

I've had birdog pups that were scared to pickup pheasants and others from the same litter tear into them so hard you had to wrassle them out of their mouths....

Being cautious is never a mistake. If you have doubts, its easier to wait and do the ducks at first like duckgoose suggested and not create a problem.

Everyone on here is too worried about rapidly developing their pups, you have years to do that so don't feel rushed.

When I'm traiing someone elses dogs I feel rushed. People expect real fast results, its one of the reasons I don't train for others anymore except on a very limited basis. Its a process that shouldn't be pushed ahead of the dogs maturity.

My own dogs I let develop over 2-3 years expecting steady but not fast improvement.


----------

